# My plants grow like CRAZY!!



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

This is a pic from the 29 of april ...


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

And this is today 4 of June. NO NEW PLANTS ADDED


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

very good growth, and excellent looking tank as always!

Do you use CO2?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I need to run my lights more


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

LoL!!!!
hahaha
Damn I need to know your secret!!!
You are trying to get ur plants to stop growing and im trying to get mine settled in long enough to grow


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> very good growth, and excellent looking tank as always!
> 
> Do you use CO2?
> [snapback]1096464[/snapback]​


Thx! No no c02 , the only thing I add is blackwater :nod:


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice as always







but definately needs trimming.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I need to run my lights more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe I have ~240 W of light thats on 8 hours/day


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

killerbee said:


> very nice as always
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idd trimming is needed


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Def can breed rbps in there! Spacious, and fine looking tank. Maybe reduce the amount of time your lamp is on to like 4 hours. It will slow the growth of the plants.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

I love your set up! It doesn't even look like your p's nip at the plants!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Stugge said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I need to run my lights more
> ...


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

your tank looks as good as the fish..well done


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

WOWOWOWOOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWO


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Stugge said:


> No no c02 , the only thing I add is blackwater.


Hi Stugge,

I can see this thing works in Sweden.
But because for some reason it does not work so well in Finland, I like to know about the algae (problems in that sector?).
How much / how often you do water changes? Of course you need to do that because of a bit crowded situation in your tank too.

I assume you do not use algae killer drugs, because your plants do so well.

Regards,


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi

I used to do 50% waterchange every week. Now I do 20%.

I have 10 of these algeeating fishes http://www.algonet.se/~gberg/akvarium/algatare.jpg

They are the best!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Stugge said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I need to run my lights more
> ...


You SUCK Stugge!!








My plants dont last a Week.

What kind of Light Bulb's are using? 6500k?
I got 260 watts, but My dumbass bought 10k instead of 6500k


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

very nice tank
my plant's dont grow like that


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! They grow so fast









Btw, very nice tank


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

You have one of my favorite tanks on the site.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Stugge said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


10000K


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice growth, looking good!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Stugge said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Stugge said:
> ...


Are you shitting me??
your running 10k Bulbs too? And ytour PLANTS GROW????


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn very fast growing plants mate ,,

your tank is great as usual


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome tank as always







.

But what are you doing with my avatar?!?!!??







.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

JAC said:


> Awesome tank as always
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx and sorry didnt know u had that avatar... Ill change


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

hoily ish! that tank looks damn good!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, that is simply amazing. I will have to try live plants later down the road. I will have to learn more about them though.
~Taylor~


----------



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)

cool plants how long did they take to grow


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Sweet looking tank. What kind of gravel is that? Do you know the mm of it?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Sweet looking tank. What kind of gravel is that? Do you know the mm of it?
> [snapback]1104222[/snapback]​


I think that is almost my favorite part of the tank. Seriously. It looks reddish and I like it a LOT. I would also like to hear about it. Seeing you are from a different continent than I am, I'm sure I would never see anything close to it in my parts.
~Taylor~


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Stugge said:


> Hi
> 
> I used to do 50% waterchange every week. Now I do 20%.
> 
> ...


Hi, do the algeeating fishes survive? Ive been planning to add some myself.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

sweet tank as usual.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

The tank looks amazing. How long have you had those fish?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Sweet looking tank. What kind of gravel is that? Do you know the mm of it?
> [snapback]1104222[/snapback]​


Its max .8 mm , and thx


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

faebo_tarzan said:


> Stugge said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


They have this far


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

zygapophysis said:


> The tank looks amazing. How long have you had those fish?
> [snapback]1104663[/snapback]​


Thx I bought the rbs 2.5 years ago


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks great







, I like how the plants create a natural shaded area for the fish!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Stugge said:


> JAC said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome tank as always
> ...


 Just playing with you man, I don't mind sharing my avatar with someone who has such an awesome tank







.


----------

